# Lancaster sshow 7/31



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be there vending and wanted to see who was going to come by.
J


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

ill be there.... also will be vending right next to you


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

DCreptiles said:


> ill be there.... also will be vending right next to you


Looks like no one is coming. I will bring a deck of cards and you bring your cash.
J


----------



## DrjekyllsReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello Gentleman,
Im New to dendro board and hope im not jumping into your comments but 
I do believe ill be attending that event


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Your not jumping in at all. Feel free to post here. Come by my table and intoduce yourself if you do come.
J


----------



## new frog breeder (Feb 12, 2010)

I will be atending the show 

will you be selling brooms there jason


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

hmmmm perhaps I will make the trip out... whats the place like?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> hmmmm perhaps I will make the trip out... whats the place like?


I have not been to it yet but from what I heard is the building is only 2 years old with full AC. It has a ton of space and wont be tight like Hamgurg. I am interested in seeing the place myself. Its the Lancaster convention center. If all goes well I will be doing the reading and philly shows also, pending the outcome of this one.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's the web site / vendor list / directions....

Northern Berks Reptile Show


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm definitely gonna hit up the one at Oaks... Its easy to get to and I'll have more money cause I'll have started working by then (which may warrant a stop by king of prussia... haha)


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

I should be going, its only 10 min from my house! The building is right in center city Lancaster, basically right on the center square. It is a really nice building. What all is everyone going to have available at the show?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> Here's the web site / vendor list / directions....
> 
> Northern Berks Reptile Show


The vendor list is not accurate. It is just a list of vendors that have done Martys shows in the past year. I noticed I'm on the vendor list and I will not be doing the show.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

like mike said the vendor list is not correct for the lancaster show. my friend and i won't be vendoring there.
as for space so far the places that marty has had are spacious. oaks and reading the vendors can drive up to your table and unload. also wide aisles. about the crowds, it probably won't be as "busy" as the hamburg shows. so jason maybe you should take your cards with you.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

pa.walt said:


> like mike said the vendor list is not correct for the lancaster show. my friend and i won't be vendoring there.
> as for space so far the places that marty has had are spacious. oaks and reading the vendors can drive up to your table and unload. also wide aisles. about the crowds, it probably won't be as "busy" as the hamburg shows. so jason maybe you should take your cards with you.


I will just incase. Marty did say that the city of Lancaster is promoting the expo more than he is. So lets hope that it helps draw a crowd.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Lancaster...and even Philly, somehow is notorious for drawing less than spectacular crowds. VERY underachieving for cites that size.

If I had to bet.....I would say... 1/2 the size and crowd as the 'burg. Add the messed up economy and I too would have to say: Bring a deck of cards.

Hope I am wrong though.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah this show doesn't really pull in a huge crowed but it is a known show just that its on the move.. im really going to kill a day away from home and hang and make good convo with some fellow froggers but lets cross our fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i just checked the cultures and wanted to let everyone know what will currently be available for the show in terms of frogs and feeders.

Azureus froglets

intermedius sub adults

veradero imitators froglets, juvi's sub adult and sex'd pairs

Free female bi color to anyone who orders 5 or more azureus froglets 3 or more intermidus a sexd pair of veradero or orders over 100 in feeder foods.


as normal we will have 2 types of fruit flys melo and hydei

as far as springtails we will have the following
silver
micro
blue
pink
tropical
temperate
black

as far as woodlice just dwarf white

and as far as isopods also dwarf white.

please pm me to pre order these orders and they will be set aside with your name on them for the show.. these sell out fast.


we are currently looking for all types of frogs mainly sexd pairs and proven pairs and groups please check the wanted section for our wanted list. and hope to see you guys at the show.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be there for sure, been planning the trip out for over 2 months now! Hopefully I will have my frogs by the end of the day!!!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

finishing packing up hope to see everyone there tomorrow.

will have some veradero, intermedius, vents, azureus, and many types of feeders.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well the show was very nice it was great meeting so many new people. it was fun talking with all of the other vendors with trades and such. met some really cool new friends. i want to thank everyone who came by our table and hello.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can anyone provide a decent review of the show?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

the lancaster show was great. for customers because there was a wide variety of reptiles offered here along with set ups supplys and lacked in terms of plants as for the only plant person there was Jason D which provided a very nice selection of plants.

for a vendor the show is slow the foot traffic is small but people were spending money and they did come to buy. its a very promising venue and it was very nice in very large room with wall to wall carpet A/c was nice but the food inside was extremely expensive 3 bucks for a bottle of water.

the people were very nice other vendors were friendly and its a over all all around good time.. wasnt a very large DB crowed but its deff a show to get involved in and show support.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Walt said something was f'ed up about parking. Something about a parking garage and having to pay to park.

How many dart frog vendors were there?

@ How many total vendors?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yes you did have to pay for parking.. but we didnt mind it was like 10 bucks. but during the show they came around and handed out a 5 dollar voucher for the parking so it only cost 5 bucks. i didnt mind paying for parking because it beats having to battle a full lot and making the trek. 

and as for frog vendors... besides us? maybe 1 or 2 others it wasnt a major frog show people were just shopping for small cheap pets that they can plop in a 10 and call it a day with low maintenance


----------

